# NKC Iowa State Championship Squirrel Hunt (Last Saturday)



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Hello Everyone:

Just thought I would share how proud my fiance, Beth, and I are of our little squirrel dog: Kentucky Jody.

We entered her in her first competition hunt this past Saturday in Iowa. She missed out on the last two months of the hunting season because she was either too pregnant to hunt or was busy nursing her pups.

There were 25 dogs entered in the Squirrel Hunt that morning, 12 of which were feist dogs. In the 3 dog cast, we drew a Grand Squirrel Champion and an 11-month old female.

Long story short, Jody had first tree on the two squirrels we scored on in our 2 hour hunt with NO minus points. So, she won her cast with 250+ points.

Overall, Jody won 4th place in the Squirrel Hunt (1st out of the "open" dogs - those without a title currently).

We are VERY proud!

Also, wanted to let folks know about the event coming up in Bigelow, Minnesota on April 12. Look for signs in town. It is the NKC Minnesota Spring Classic. The deadline for the Squirrel Hunt is most likely 8:00 am with events such as bench show, treeing contest, raffle and **** hunt scheduled throughout the day. SPECTATORS ARE WELCOME!!!

-Marc


----------

